# Nasıl bir kafa bu?



## wordofdamocles

What is the meaning of the above phrase? I translated it as such:

Nasıl bir kafa bu? => What are these thoughts you make/ How did you come up with this?

Is this translation accurate?


----------



## Rallino

Hello,

Yes, probably. A little more context would help, though. 

Maybe you can even translate it as: _How can you/he/she/they be so dense?!_

Or, more simply: _What were you thinking! / What was he thinking! _etc.


----------



## wordofdamocles

Hello and thank you for your quick reply.
I will give you the whole context. (it is a dialogue between a man and a woman) It could be a bit chaotic though! Consider yourself warned 

Kıza rahip miyim ben demişsin! Tek eşlilik hangi devirde kaldı demişsin!Nasıl bir kafa bu Batu?

By the way, the word "rahip" appears to my translator only as "priest, clergyman, monk", but it doesn't bind in well with the rest of the meaning. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rallino

Well, I'm guessing that _Rahip olmak_ - to be a priest, is used in the meaning of _being very religious_.

And you can translate it as: _I heard you said "Am I that religious? In our day, monogamy is no more!" What kind of a sick mind do you have, there, Batu?


_Or, you can also say: _What the heck is wrong with you, Batu?_​


----------



## wordofdamocles

Oh ok! These expressions require some thinking. I usually don't think and breathe at the same time! Too complicated! You're right, it makes perfect sense if it is translated as "religious". Thank you very much, I owe you!


----------



## Guner

You might also translate these as 
"So you told her that you were not a priest and the era of monogamy is well and truly over ! What kind of mentality is this, Batu?"


----------



## wordofdamocles

Thank you very much! I got the idea


----------

